# Looking for a scope for Beretta Neos



## nick7269 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello, I am new to the forum. I ran upon this forum browsing around on the net and thought this would be a good place to check out. 

I recently bought a used Beretta Neos for a cheap plinker to enjoy at the range that was easier on my wallet. lol
Immediately after buying I cleaned up the filthy thing and polished some of the parts inside.
So now I am looking for a carbine kit for it and a relatively cheap scope to put on it. I honestly don't know anything about scopes, but have seen some people on the net say some cheap scopes are fine for this gun.

Does anybody have a suggestion for a cheap scope?
thank you


----------



## mrlizzzard (Nov 26, 2012)

Get the red,green holographic sight from Amazon $40.


----------



## nick7269 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you, I am checking it out. I was originally looking for a scope with cross hairs. I have never used one of these holographic sights before.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

mrlizzzard said:


> Get the red,green holographic sight from Amazon $40.


 Yes. A great starting point.

These are made in a Chinese factory. A whole bunch of different "brands". Mine is branded "Truglo".
I don't "know" the Neos. The sight needs a "Weaver rail", if not built into the gun.


----------



## nick7269 (Apr 25, 2013)

Beretta U22 Neos - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The gun already has a rail on it. I think it is a "weaver" type rail. I placed a back order for the carbine kit. I might wait until I get it before ordering a scope/ red dot. That will give me more time to shop around and make sure I am buying something that will fit.
thank you


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*I mounted a Cabella's 4X scope on mine,,,*

I mounted a Cabella's 4X scope on mine,,,
It took standard Weaver mounts.










It's minute of tin can at 50 yards,,,
Any of my other.22 rifles will outshoot the NEOS Carbine,,,
But I have to admit it's the most fun of my .22 rifles to take to the range.

Seriously,,,
If you want good accuracy,,,
Buy a real rifle even if it's a cheap one.

My Mossberg 702 Plinkster ($109.95 at Wal-Mart),,,
Will shoot the spots off of a young flea's butt,,,
Less than half the price of the carbine kit.

JMHO,,,

Aarond

.


----------

